# Time moving real fast



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Lately days are like seconds, weeks like a few minutes and months are flying by, but not in a good way.

Use to think 'Time Is Absolute' but for some reason it no longer is, maybe my theory is anxiety has me ramped up..

Anyone else feel like this past or present?


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi 
Oh yeah for sure ive always got months feels like nothing times going super fast its scary .
Ever since ive had dp its all a big blur time is nothing 
So your not alone


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I hate this symptom. HATE IT. I can't believe 6 months have flown by so fast and I'm stuck in this hell. It literally feels like it just happened yesterday. I look at my kids and I see them growing but it feels like I am missing it. IT JUST SUCKS


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, I've had this really bad over the last year. I honestly could have fallen asleep 18 months ago, woken up yesterday and wouldn't know the difference. I'm surprised this isn't a symptom that's talked about more. The last two and a half years since getting DP just feel like a complete dream.


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

I experience this as well. It feels as if I can't feel past or future it just feels like I'm stuck on right now, like living in just this moment- and not in a good way... it's been 5 months since my relapse and it feels like it happened yesterday, all a blur


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I know dude...2017 is flying by, I still feel like we're in the beggining of the year but truly we are 4 months away from 2018...


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Yeah, time like so many other things, just seems to slip through my fingers like sand. It's very hard to get a grip on it. Unbelievable 2018 is getting close.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

is there a pill that slows down time? lol ... wait cancel the 'lol'.. i'm serious. I might turn 70 tomorrow, seems possible at this rate.

Even Benzo's, which I am ANTI not to give people ideas, but the days of slowed down to time not moving is gone. When I am drunk it's 5am before I know it. Research hasn't got me anywhere, but yeah what was 2017... By the time I learnt what year I was in, it's nearly over. I don't think this is forever guys and girls, but right now it's a weird one. Like I can't even focus to get 1 hours of things into 2 hours..

Last example, waiting at the doctors, the doctor was 45 minutes late, that would have drove me mad, it was nothing


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

On this same topic, has anyone had the reverse occur where time seems to be speeding up? This is a symptom of DP according to the literature and I've experienced it a few times but I haven't heard anyone talk about it here. Basically it's like you're viewing life in fastforward for a few seconds, maybe longer. I had it happen a few times in high school and didn't think much of it. Obviously I'd take a few minutes of time speeding up rather than years on end not being able to grasp it at all.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Its a getting older thing guys.....We are just hyper aware of it because of our heightened states of awareness...

19 years of age with the world at my feet getting ready for my career as an Electrical Engineer and then DP comes along and fucks the whole thing up....Now im 45 and constantly thinking "holy crap" life flies by.....

Theres actually a good way to deal with it.....Live with your head in the here and now....Try not to recreate the past or predict the future too much...

Wise person once told me that Depression is constantly bringing back the past and Anxiety is constantly predicting the future....The answer is simple....Live in the hear and now....

Having said this when you are in the throws of chronic DP living in the hear and now is practically impossible....

But when you do start to feel better its a good way to reduce worries and upsetting memories....It also slows down time....Lets face it no matter what you do ya cannot change history and no matter how hard you try none of us can tell the future....

Im probably preaching to the choir here so I will shut up now LOL


----------



## seb029 (Aug 28, 2013)

Interesting post Eddy, i'll try that, live in the 'here and now'.

And really interesting subject. I have (like everyone with DP i guess) this 'oh shit, time flies super fast' and it's not a nice feeling at all, i agree...

Lately, i thought i was progressing in regards of feeling myself again but a real test is to be out in a crowd when you're supposed to have fun and see if you're enjoying yourself...Well, last week, i was at a heavy metal festival and i felt so confused, i felt nothing and enjoying just a bit (well maybe also because the sound was crap for the most part but there was something off anyway)

And i noticed that i would 'switch' mentally between the 'protective' mode where :

- i don't feel akward

- ...but i don't enjoy myself too

- and i have the feeling that times moves fast

OR be more 'open to feelings' and noticed that i felt more alive and the time feels more 'normal' but that means that my anxiety rushes in, more difficulty to concentrate and i feel more akward around people, paranoid in crowds,ect.

Does anyone feel that way too ? And what would you do ? I think i'll be more 'open', 'letting my guard down' so to speak, with the good and the bad that comes from it...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Eddy "Anxiety is constantly predicting the future" - really guilty, always trying to plan/achieve things that yes need ground work but haven't happened yet.

Enjoying this thread everyone.

Seb029 - I can't answer all them questions but i'll have a stab from how I see it.

Paranoia seems very anxiety related, especially if one of your triggers is crowd related, it's not a typical environment I suppose, I got over this but honestly never really dealt with it much, but I found as my anxiety faded, crowds don't change my thoughts or anxiety, all I can put that town to is positive thinking, assuring myself for a while and time. I could walk into wembley and it doesn't feel any different anymore. Techniques, I'm not so sure other than them.

I think you will open yourself up, baby steps, I don't believe the testing yourself thing, just my idea is you ramp something up to be a big deal, i do think positive reinforcement, by assuring yourself nothing is wrong, not avoiding or making them situations as something to worry about, e.g. "oh no i need to go to x place and there is loads of people" instead just forget about it... but that's what worked for me. I was doing sound in a 1k people venue, so that really helped, I also had to have authority, which meant speaking or putting drunk people in line, but again them things I kinda rise to, sure I felt anxiety for a while, but it became normal again and with work it will be normal for you. I honestly don't notice it, I space out more when it's 1 on 1 across a table but it gets better and day permitting


----------



## seb029 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you for your answer (i don't want to call you CK1, it feels like i'm talking to a robot lol) what is your name by the way ?

Your answer incredibly helps me and confirm what i thought for a while (i just doubt it since the festival and needed answers for this), i think i'm on the right path in keeping on pushing, getting out, not avoiding situations (can be hard depending on the situation), changing positively my way of thinking in situations, etc. I always doubt too the "testing yourself" thing, doesn't seems natural.

So, i know where i am now, i'm still numb and it will take a (goddamn) while before feeling more like myself but i'll take it day by day. I apply the 'body over mind' technique also, for the tasks that i don't want to do but have to.

Anyway, i'll go to a metal festival again tomorrow, i won't get my head wrapped up with doubt and useless stuff and i'll just enjoy the trip like i should


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I am having issues with time too. Due to the gaps in my memory and my inability to concentrate, time generally seems to speed up and I'll have no idea what I did during the last hour or two. That's a typical feeling for me. I can force myself to get ready and be on time for the important things in life, like appointments, because I make sure to focus on that stuff when necessary, but it's during my downtime when my mind wanders that I tend to really lose track.

I'm having this on a more long-term basis too, regarding days, weeks, and months (no idea what all happened last week, for instance).


----------

